# I've got me another red '220.



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I am about to start a new job which means I will have a 150 mile dual carriageway drive on a Monday morning and the same back on a Friday night. Although I plan to take the VX away for some weeks in the summer, I don't want to run up 25k miles a year on it just driving through rush hour.

I'd had a V6 Vectra which was getting unreliable and was generally pissing me off and being crap. So I decided to look for a new alternative. I looked at the entire range of 'exec' saloons (3 series, A4, C class, X-type) but none of them really seemed to offer value for money to me. I was looking for something about a year old and none of these cars seemed to depreciate a great deal.

I tried a couple of Hondas (Accord and CRV) but the dealer seemed unwilling to push for any sort of deal so I walked. I then happened across a dealer that specialises in ex Ford company cars. Since the Ford brand now has nothing above the Mondeo, they stock a large number of very well specced ones that the managers at Dagenham drive.

So, on Tuesday night, I collected an ST220 estate. I've done about 400 miles in it so far. Seems like a cracking car for what I want. It is very refined and quiet at motorway cruising speeds but can turn into a bit of a screamer when provoked.

It comes with a 226PS, 3 litre V6 up front and claimed 0-62 of 6.7 seconds, coupled with a top speed of 149 mph. Coupled with the fact you can move fridges and wardrobes around in it, this is a pretty versatile car.

It's shod with 18" wheels (and tyre noise is by far the noisiest element and motorway speeds) and is in a deep metallic red. The interior has full leather Recaro seats and factory fitted sat nav and cd changer. For an idiot like me, it's also got reverse parking sensors!

So far, it's giving about 28 mpg which isn't too bad. The best bit is that it's a year old and cost me less than a new Focus 1.8! I'm currently a very happy chappie. This doesn't mean the VX will lose it's place, just that it will remain as a toy which is why I bought it.

Paul


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Its a top engine Â 

I'm just about to get Fleur a 2.5 V6 Mondeo, for family trips and transporting young Imogen around in with all the associated parafanalia (sp) ,and that seems to be very brisk so I would imagine a 3.0 version of the same engine is going to be pretty potent.
I was amazed at how free revving the engine is Â


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Doesnt the Noble M12 use the 3.0 duratec (and the 2.5 before that) - all be it with a pair of turbos.

Nice choice Paul.

James.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Good, practical cars ;D

I've had a Mondeo V6 GhiaX Auto now for over a year, as the run-around & workhorse & i can't really fault it for the purpose i bought it for.

Mine is the previous model, so only the Duratec 2.5 litre V6, but it will happily do close to 30mpg ;D against the S8's 20mpg  Now it has been fitted with Â£1,000 worth of ICE, its a pleasant enough place to be.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Good choice for a motorway car. And good value as a second hand one. But why estate? Do you prefer it, or was it the only choice you had?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

If one can overcome that inate badge snobbery, the 220 is afine car, and good value at the 'in' phase. You pay at the 'out' phase of course with dismal resduals, but hey, all mass market cars shed value.

My mate is one of those Dagenham managers and had a 220 up until a few weeks ago - they are all pool cars to avoid co car tax liability and they are run for about 3 months before turning them out.

The couple of short trips I had in the 220 impressed me; a proper engine ( ) with a lovely sound and no apparent problems putting the power down through the front wheels - not that it's a traffic light express, being better suited to motorways and fast A road cruising. I seem to recall it had an OEM Sony Hifi that was OK too.

That it apes the Passat is not a bad thing, imitation being etc etc. The chassi is considered better by most anyway.

I guess the real irony is that the Mondeo is more 'exclusive' than the BMW 3 series which now outsells it. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Good on you Paul - I was trying to convince the missus to get a Focus as our commuting car as I was very impressed when I drove it.

To be honest, I love the Golf V5 we got instead as it's great for sitting in traffic (not fuel economy), but it's no driver's car. The suspension is wallowy and steering vague. (But then so is my TT - before anyone else adds it!)


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I've had a V6 2.5 mondeo si many moons ago as a co car and loved it. Mine was black and quite stealthy as only the pipe and wheels (and subtle v6 badge on wing) gave it away.

Fast, comfortable, reliable and competent.

Good choice.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

It is the same engine as the Noble but without the pair of Garrett T4s strapped on and 126PS less!

All the V6 Mondeos are still 2.5s except for the ST220. I actually went to buy a Ghia X 2.5, but went for the 220 instead.

They also had hatchback versions but I actually prefer the estate. If I am to have a sensible car, it may as well be very sensible. Also, I prefer the look of it over the hatchback.

As with all powerful FWD cars, it can struggle for grip off the line in the wet, but after that it seems fine. Badge doesn't bother me (hey, my other car's a Vauxhall!) I wanted value and performance which I seem to have. I certainly prefered the drive over the Passat and the A4.

My girlfriend has a Focus, which is what made me think Ford. Another cracking car, although the smaller Zetec engines tend to be a bit raspy. It isn't as subtle as it could be - tail pipes either side of the car like a TT and a bit of a body kit, but I like it non the less. Forgot to add on the earlier thread, it also has Xenons which I miss since I lost the TT.










Paul


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Does the VX fit in the back? Saves on a trailor I 'spose. :


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

it goes on the roof rails.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Paul,

You made a good choice. The Mondeo is a highly versatile and well specced car - went up against a 220 when I had the TT is std mode early last year and I couldn't catch him


----------

